# ISO someone to paint Mitchell 300s



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have several Mitchells that I would like someone to strip down and paint in different colors. All solid colors for my kids and nephews. I may be interested in doing some of the 302s I have, as well as upgrading parts in them. It is going to depend on what you can do and the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I had Scott Corely Cerakote a 706 for me, he did great work. He's here in Navarre.
850-543-5480

https://www.guardiancustomfirearmcoating.com


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I did mine myself. I bought a decent airbrush and small quantities of automotive paints and clear.

The hard part was stripping the old stuff. That stuff was ridiculous!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I did mine myself. I bought a decent airbrush and small quantities of automotive paints and clear.
> 
> The hard part was stripping the old stuff. That stuff was ridiculous!


I think I remember you doing like a lime green & hot pink one for your wife or something? It looked badass!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have too many to do for 45-60 bucks a pop so I think I am going to buy a few colors of the duracoat and give it a shot myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I think I remember you doing like a lime green & hot pink one for your wife or something? It looked badass!


Yep. That was me.

I was in he middle of doing a stockish 302 and a double dogged, double geared 302 as well. I got them torn down and all of the custom mechanicals done. Then it came time to strip and paint... I lost interest and they now sit in a tupperware box in my hobby room. LOL :whistling:



-WiRtH- said:


> I have too many to do for 45-60 bucks a pop so I think I am going to buy a few colors of the duracoat and give it a shot myself.


Let us know how that turns out. I've been wanting to give that a try on something, but I dont have anything important enough to me to spend the money on.


----------



## George6308 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Paint Removal*

Rattle can aircraft paint remover removes most factory reel paint. I use it to refinish Penn Spinfisher metal reels.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

George6308 said:


> Rattle can aircraft paint remover removes most factory reel paint. I use it to refinish Penn Spinfisher metal reels.


It doesn't work well on whatever that is they used to paint old Mitchells. That stuff is bulletproof.

I soaked mine for days in a jar of aircraft stripper. It got about 50-60% of the paint off. I also soaked for days in laquer thinner, paint thinner, acetone, and even had to use a mini sandblaster to get some areas off. It also took a set of dental tools to get some areas clean. 

But eventually, it all came off. :yes:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bead blaster would work good I would think, round beads of glass NOT sand.


----------

